# ManPower IGF-LR3, GHRP-6 and CJC With Blood Test



## RowdyBrad

EZ suggested in the chat box that if a company wanted to show that they have legit IGF-LR3, they should send someone some samples to have their research animal try and check the results with a blood test. I contacted Manpower Research and suggested the same and volunteered to test their product on my subject, then test the subject's blood levels.

That way we could judge how it would affect humans as a result of the blood tests.

They shipped them out and I should receive them shortly. My animal has not used GH or peptides before, so the results will be strictly from this sponsors product.

Labs will be posted and the peptides will be administered as directed.


----------



## Zeek

Rowdy, much respect my friend for stepping up to do this. I also have to say I am impressed with manpower taking you up on it.

 I am 100% sure that you will report the blood work to us here on the board first and the research company will learn of those results after we do 

 Props to manpower for stepping up in this way!

 When you receive the products lets talk about the best way and length of time to use prior to testing!

 This is awesome Rowdy!!

 If there products are indeed legit and work in the way that people are told they do manpower can expect a hiuge boost in sales. In part from me making some orders lol


----------



## Pikiki

Got damn it!!!! something me and Gymrat talked about it will be true, rowdy you da man. I did contact a new company that clamis bucnh of great results and they barelly told me their to good to be test it, cause all IFBB Pro`s buying from them and they don`t care about getting more credit lol...Bro looking forward for this results, thnx


----------



## beasto

Pikiki said:


> Got damn it!!!! something me and Gymrat talked about it will be true, rowdy you da man. I did contact a new company that clamis bucnh of great results and they barelly told me their to good to be test it, cause all IFBB Pro`s buying from them and they don`t care about getting more credit lol...Bro looking forward for this results, thnx



Well that company is full of shit...There are are few IFBB Pro's that go to my gym and I hear them talking bullshit an lying all day. Advising people all they take is a good Multi-V, Amino Acids, and Protein.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Seems items were shipped Saturday so should arrive within a couple days. Will address proper protocol for the subject with the board before beginning any usage.

For full disclosure and fairness for site sponsors, I also contacted the other SI sponsor with these research products and proposed to do the same testing and was told they do not give out samples. So if these results come back positive, we will know that Manpower Research is the place to go for these peptides.


----------



## 69nites

rowdybrad said:


> Seems items were shipped Saturday so should arrive within a couple days. Will address proper protocol for the subject with the board before beginning any usage.
> 
> For full disclosure and fairness for site sponsors, I also contacted the other SI sponsor with these research products and proposed to do the same testing and was told they do not give out samples. So if these results come back positive, we will know that Manpower Research is the place to go for these peptides.


I like what's being done and I like manpower. 

That said I think the idea of getting samples to be tested is flawed. If the sponsor was sending out bunk product to say half its customers wouldn't they send you properly or overdosed product?


----------



## RowdyBrad

You'd think so, but other research places have been tested and came up negative as well.

I do see the flaw though, so in the future (if these test well) I will obtain more on my own without a "test" being announced and that way I would be getting actual product in the case they gave me "the good stuff". Similar to what Zeek did with the Uncle HGH. But if this tests low then there would be no point.

I do like Manpower and have had nothing but good stuff from them and great service and shipping. I really hope it tests the way it should and it's high quality. I am objective either way, I am just "pro" quality product from a sponsor. I won't say anything untrue just because of "sponsorship", if it's bad it's bad.

I am excited to find out though. Thanks for the input 69!


----------



## 69nites

rowdybrad said:


> You'd think so, but other research places have been tested and came up negative as well.
> 
> I do see the flaw though, so in the future (if these test well) I will obtain more on my own without a "test" being announced and that way I would be getting actual product in the case they gave me "the good stuff". Similar to what Zeek did with the Uncle HGH. But if this tests low then there would be no point.
> 
> I do like Manpower and have had nothing but good stuff from them and great service and shipping. I really hope it tests the way it should and it's high quality. I am objective either way, I am just "pro" quality product from a sponsor. I won't say anything untrue just because of "sponsorship", if it's bad it's bad.
> 
> I am excited to find out though. Thanks for the input 69!


I trust MP and recommend their product often. Aromasin works based on blood tests.  I am prescribed t3 and used his and my bloodwork came back perfect. 

I look forward to seeing the results, I'm sure they'll be on point.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Got the research compounds today.

IGF-1 LR3 1000mcg
GHRP-6 5mg
CJC 1293 2000mcg

Need to get the liquid to mix it and we'll be good to go. 

Open to dosage and timing to take it and test. I inject Mon/Thur as is so would prefer to test on either of those days and I'll check my hormone panel too.


----------



## Zeek

Pikiki said:


> Got damn it!!!! something me and Gymrat talked about it will be true, rowdy you da man. I did contact a new company that clamis bucnh of great results and they barelly told me their to good to be test it, cause all IFBB Pro`s buying from them and they don`t care about getting more credit lol...Bro looking forward for this results, thnx



 Just out of curiosity does that company name start with an E?  if so they sell some great folli, stuf tested as bunk but yet the IFBB pro's are all on it and it works for them so fuck lab tests etc!!  ahh yeah ok.. how abpout you IFBB my %$%$


----------



## gymrat827

im confident the ghrp/cjc is good.  most companies are.  the LR3 is up in the air tho.  glad to see we will see blodd tests.


----------



## Pikiki

Ezekiel said:


> Just out of curiosity does that company name start with an E?  if so they sell some great folli, stuf tested as bunk but yet the IFBB pro's are all on it and it works for them so fuck lab tests etc!!  ahh yeah ok.. how abpout you IFBB my %$%$



lol...the company is DNA and the guy I contatc was a fucking asshole with me, I will like to try their produtcs cause if they test bunk I will do bad reviews just to flame this guys for being such of arrogant pricks.


----------



## Zeek

Realize this does not pertain to manpower but to two other companies instead. I have had blood work done on ghrp-2 and cjc . I was basically mega dosing these since I felt nothing!  I went in for blood work after over a week on this combo at dosages of 600 and 800 on the ghrp-2 200-300 and up to 400 on the cjc . I did my morning injection and shortly after , less than 30 minutes I gave blood and had igf-1 levels tested. Results came back pretty much at baseline, actually a little lower 

 I've also tested myself on IGF-DES from osta-gain and those results came back at 204 pts above baseline. So something here was working! I was doing the 100mcg dosage bi lat.

 A former member did the same test I did but from another company, I have copies of his actual blood work with the dates and such as well as results. he was also mega dosing since we both laughed at the time about this stuff being some sort of placebo. Anyway he tested also and as per him it was about an hour after the injection. Results for him came back at baseline.

 Recently our very own Spongy tested some IGF- LR3  I will let him chime in on his protocol etc since he is active here but his results ended up being 18 pts or so above baseline which could be a natural fluctuation. I pretty much consider his test as baseline and showing it was crap.

 Given the ghrp and ghrh that I bought was very cheap!!  guy was having a sale and the vials were 10 each. 

 Manpower pretty much stated to me one day that foli in no way could be purchased for 1mg for $100 and that is was not possible since their own costs for such a thing were way way higher. I f I am not mistaken manpower carried 5mcg of foli for like 100 bucks or so and I am not sure if they were really selling it or had it up as a point that 1mg and the prices charges were a circus?  Anyway he gained my respect that day

 Also notice manpower as a sponsor on a certain board that lives and breaths these peptides. Also you won't find these ghrp and ghrh for 10 bucks per vial at manpower further giving credibility.

 So while I do believe that peptides do work I think it is must like the hgh situation out there where 80% or so of available product is bunk or severely watered down, black market chinese stuff anyway.

 I am so anxious about these test results rowdy!!!  if they do indeed work I will quickly add them into my gh protocol.  Plz be sure to post the actual test in with your results.


----------



## Zeek

Making two posts in case some guys don't want to deal with the novel from above I just posted.

 Basically we need to decide whether a Gh serum or an IGF-1 test would be best to test the legitimacy of these products and also decide how long after administration rowdy should go in and give blood.

 we will have to run two tests rowdy so plz pick either the ghrp/ghrh combo for now or the IGF to start on but not both at the same time in case one is good and the other isn't.

 I am hoping gymrat and getsome will chime in here as well as other peptide supporters since they would know the best timing and dosages.


----------



## gymrat827

a ghrp/ghrh stack will come and go in 20 min.  so to test it you will need to be in the parking lot of the joint or have somewhere very close by.  otherwise you may miss the pulse and determine you have a bunk peptide.

igf DES is well covered here.  most places **should** test but theres only been zeek who did osta gains and someone else that tested GWP's.  

LR3, is the question at hand.  if we are able to find legit stuff it should compare to gh type muscle gains/fatloss.  (now i said compare, not head to head, GH still and always will have the upper hand)

since it **should** last 16-20hrs testing shouldnt be tough.  someone has results posted a while while back on juiced muscle and it was from SRC.  pretty sure it was 80-90 pts above base and he pinned 50mcg......   

but this was at least a yr ago.... maybe more.


----------



## gymrat827

if manpwr's comes back legit, they will get a large LR3 order from me the following day.... if not, well its San Fran than.  it will be worth the wait.


----------



## RowdyBrad

I read that thread (the banners are crazy) and it seems like everyone is curious about the 100/100 protocol.

No problem with 2 tests, I need to check my E2 anyway. Should be >1500 with this PEA Test.

I will do the IGF-1 LR3 first because people seem to be the most interested in it. Then do the other combo later on.

I talked to someone before about these peptides and they said some pre workout, others on empty stomachs, etc. I will look at it all closer, because I'll be having it inside my "subjects" body. But any suggested protocol is welcome and will be followed. Whatever helps you bro's out the most.

Then I'll post the actual labs.


----------



## RowdyBrad

I can inject in the parking lot, no problem. I will get tested within a few minutes for the combo.

But since I will do the LR3 first, I'll just inject before going in to lab or would you like to have a little time in between inject and testing?

Also would you want me to just do 50mcg or 100mcg? I received a nice amount per MP.


----------



## gymrat827

with LR3 you have time... or it could just be DES and they are calling it LR3 and charging more.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Can do. Now it is just down to the amount prior to testing and which test to have done, IGF-1 or GH Serum?


----------



## beasto

This is nice..can't wait until the results come back. A lot of good will come from this. So just wanted to thank you guys for the time your putting in to complete this.


----------



## Spongy

Hey, I just want to chime in and let you know what my protocol for testing LR3 was.  

I used LR3 from GWP for 1 month at 60mcg bilaterally 5 days per week.  When I finally went in to get it tested, I shot 100mcg and waited 3 hours.  I am 100% certain that I got bunk LR3 as I only experienced a 28 point increase.  I am truly hoping that you get better results, because I'm still pretty sore about mine.


----------



## RowdyBrad

No problem. Spongy will chime in it seems, but it sounds like I will Inject 100mcg of LR3 upon waking and then go get an IGF blood test for my subject within 2 hours or so.

Then results will be posted the next day most likely.


----------



## Get Some

rowdybrad, I have some bad news for you brother...

first some good news.... many people don't understand how IGF-1 LR3 works. It's basically useless outside of a workout booster UNTIL it can bind with IGF-1 BP3, which effectively increases it's half life from a mere 20 minutes to possibly 5-12 hours. That's great news for testing purposes and those wanting a more pronounced effects. HOWEVER (and here's the bad news) there is no proof that Exogenous IGF-1 LR3 will show up on a standard IGF blood test. You see, the standard blood test checks only for "bound" particles that are not bioavailable until the protein chain is broken by the IGF-1 BP3. There is no possible way of knowing how much the two interact or when they interact at any specific time. Your IGF levels could remain unchanged and they could be slighlty higher. 

The beauty of IGF-1 LR3 is that it hits satellite receptors in skeletal muscle as well as receptors in the liver and starts to work right away. In essence, it's kept "unbound" so it will work. Similarly, people tend to put too much importance on overall levels of testosterone and not enough importance on free testosterone that is not in the death grip of shbg. I think a lot of people could gain well on smaller doses than they are currently using if they focused on lowering the available SHBG.

Now, for HGH... hgh has to go through a conversion process to IGF-1, much the same as it would in your liver. So, you can correctly test this because it still has to go through the binding process. This is another reason why the "localized effects" of HGH are bogus or yet unproven. HGH could still have a local effect but it would have to have some other mechanism of action that is not yet known. 

As far as peptides go (GHRH and GHRP and Ipam), they CAN be tested because it's measuring a "natural" secretion that has been boosted. However, I'd have to do more research before I can give an accurate dose vs testing time to make that one work for you.

I hope I didn't ruin your day, lol, but I hope I imparted some knowledge as well. My advice would be to send a sample off for lab testing and see if it comes back. If you don't choose to go that route, just use the igf and see if it helps you. The easiest way is to pin NON-bilaterally and see if the one side of the body you pinned experiences better pumps than the other.


----------



## Zeek

Fantastic info Getsome!  how would you explain my 204pt increase to IGF evels after using DES though? are the lr3 and des so different after all?

 Looking forward to being able to test and verify the ghrp/ghrh combo though!!

 With what getsome added Rowdy, it may just be feasible to test the ghrp/ghrh and later run the igf on it's own and report back to us how you feel on it. This may explain the great pumps spongy was getting on the LR3 followed by piss poor lab results.


----------



## Get Some

DES has a much shorter half life than LR3...by a long shot. So, it's feasible that the mechanism of action by which it works shows up better on a test. The bioavailability of LR3 over a long period of time allows it to remain unbound. I'm not certain the same can be said of DES. I would venture a guess that it has something to do with the half life AND *that the upregulation of binding proteins is not fast enough to keep up the the available IGF from DES, so in the process some of it gets bound.* Both are good products if you can find the legit version. There is just too little info on exogenous IGF testing to confirm that it is effectively being utilized in the current testing we have. If you have good GH, a blood test should yield IGF levels somewhere in the 500-700 range on about 5IU per day. If it's not that high then I would begin to wonder. 

In the case of GH, an IGF test is actually more reliable than a serum GH test. Because, frankly, you have no idea when the serum levels will reach peak. With an IGF test it measure how much is actually being produced from the conversion, a steadier process than levels spiking. Hope that makes sense.



Zeek said:


> Fantastic info Getsome!  howwouldyou explain my 204pt increase to IGF evels after using DES though? are the lr3 and des so different after all?
> 
> Looking forward to being able to test and verify the ghrp/ghrh combo though!!
> 
> With what getsome added Rowdy, it may just be feasible to test the ghrp/ghrh and later run the igf on it's own and report back to us how you feel on it.


----------



## Get Some

And just to reiterate what may have been lost in the middle of that.... IF he did go through with the test, elevated levels are still possible. But, if levels are not elevated then it doesn't necessarily mean the stuff is bunk or fake. So, it's a gamble really. And on the other side, even if they come back high it's not really a measure of how well any igf is being utilized. 

Another important thing that I want to note is that it is IMPERATIVE that everyone get 2 sets of blood tests done. Get a full panel BEFORE you want to serum test anything so you can see what you are at naturally. Then you will have something to compare it to. There are very few benchmarks when it comes to peptides since the numbers vary so widely with age.


----------



## gymrat827

Get Some said:


> And just to reiterate what may have been lost in the middle of that.... IF he did go through with the test, elevated levels are still possible. But, if levels are not elevated then it doesn't necessarily mean the stuff is bunk or fake. So, it's a gamble really. And on the other side, even if they come back high it's not really a measure of how well any igf is being utilized.
> 
> Another important thing that I want to note is that it is IMPERATIVE that everyone get 2 sets of blood tests done. Get a full panel BEFORE you want to serum test anything so you can see what you are at naturally. Then you will have something to compare it to. There are very few benchmarks when it comes to peptides since the numbers vary so widely with age.



nice work sir.  my peptide knowledge is based on my own testing and limited resources for info.  


so, how do you know you have a working product??


----------



## RowdyBrad

Yes, how would I test it? I don't want to have negative results on Manpower for a quality product.


----------



## PillarofBalance

rowdybrad said:


> Yes, how would I test it? I don't want to have negative results on Manpower for a quality product.



No worries. It'll be legit. If for some reason it ain't he'll fix it. Do what you want. Not Gonna get banned for keeping a sponsor honest bro


----------



## 69nites

rowdybrad said:


> Yes, how would I test it? I don't want to have negative results on Manpower for a quality product.


I would go on dat's board and ask for the best way to test these. If anyone would know offhand it would be him.


----------



## Get Some

Guys, I'm telling you.....the only way to accurately test the IGF-1 LR3 is to send it away for particle peptide testing where they test for certain protein chains being present in the solution.


----------



## cranium85

yes has the test been done yet its been a month and i am very interested in adding IGF lr3 into my HGH cycle. So whats up with the test rowdy? When r u getting it done?


----------



## RowdyBrad

I will go ahead with the blood test this Monday. I hesitated because I respect GetSome a great deal and wanted to test correctly.

If bad results we can go from there, but this way we can get SOME kind of result in the meantime.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Ok, so I got my BW and AA this morning. All ready to go, I will be reconing it with 1ml BW and 1ml AA. Will be taking 100mcg before the test.

Would you all prefer I just do 100mcg and then get tested or would you like me to get tested after using for a few days already?


----------



## Get Some

It's not going to matter because the half life is so short as I mentioned before. It's hard to tell at exactly what point the levels will be "detectable" as it goes through many processes before it gets to the liver and some of it is utilized by "satellite" receptors. Like I said, the test could come back good or it could come back bad.... a bad test does not mean it's bad but a good test DOES mean it's good. However, have you had your baseline levels tested recently? Otherwise you have nothing to go off of (I apologize if you mentioned getting your levels tested somewhere in this thread I'm just too lazy to look back haha). 

Also, my personal preference is to get the "pro-kits" of IGF that they sell in 100mcg vials or amps. This way you can recon it just using Bac Water and you don't have to add AA or God forbid NaCl. Both of those are damaging to tissues in your skin and I'd rather not use them if I don't have to. I have it on good authority (from several doctors) that reconned IGF-1 LR3 has a shelf life of over 3 weeks if simply reconned using only bacteriostatic water. Obviously it's not going to take you 3 weeks to use 1mg of IGF so you're fine. Bac Water is 0.9% benzyl alcohol so there is no need for AA. 

If you want to be 100% certain you are getting the full effect out of your gh and IGF products, the only thing you can use to assure this is *STERILE SALINE*. Bac water, AA, and NaCl will all damage the peptide to some degree. How much damage that is caused is unknown to me at this point. But if you have only waters to choose from, go with Bac Water rather than Sterile Water. Sterile water will degrade the peptide faster for sure. On most labels it will tell you to use the all of the reconstituted content "immediately" after reconning. But, since this doesn't make sense unless ou are pinning 10 IU per use, bac water is the way to go.

Sorry for taking up all this space, just wanted to point something out.



rowdybrad said:


> Ok, so I got my BW and AA this morning. All ready to go, I will be reconing it with 1ml BW and 1ml AA. Will be taking 100mcg before the test.
> 
> Would you all prefer I just do 100mcg and then get tested or would you like me to get tested after using for a few days already?


----------



## RowdyBrad

No bro, i appreciate it. I will be sure to relay that negative results do not mean bad.


----------



## cranium85

Any luck with that yet brad? I got some the other day, I'm gonna see how yours tests out before I take mine and get a test done


----------



## gymrat827

i have some too, what type of test should i do if i get one done...??


----------



## cranium85

You want to get your insulin growth factor(igf-1) serum checked. What kind of igf did you get gymrat? U get it from ml or some where else?


----------



## gymrat827

got mine from a non sponsor.  not going to test it.  just going to run 50mcg EOD, 1st thing AM.  using a ghrh/ghrp stack as well.


----------



## Get Some

gymrat827 said:


> got mine from a non sponsor.  not going to test it.  just going to run 50mcg EOD, 1st thing AM.  using a ghrh/ghrp stack as well.



If you want a good idea of the potency there are 2 things you can do as far as injecting goes....

1. Inject 50mcg in the subq tissue in your abdominal area 30 minutes to an hour prior to a workout in which you will work abs. I know with great IGF I get very intense ab pumps...it feels like a ridiculous bicep pump, but I never get that in my abs!

2. Over the course of a month, isolate a single muscle as far as injections go....i.e. left pec, right delt, right tricep, etc. You should notice at one point that one is getting stronger than the other (not much size difference tho). Don't worry, the discrepancy is easily correctable and you know you've got good stuff if that happens.


----------



## gymrat827

Get Some said:


> If you want a good idea of the potency there are 2 things you can do as far as injecting goes....
> 
> 1. Inject 50mcg in the subq tissue in your abdominal area 30 minutes to an hour prior to a workout in which you will work abs. I know with great IGF I get very intense ab pumps...it feels like a ridiculous bicep pump, but I never get that in my abs!
> 
> 2. Over the course of a month, isolate a single muscle as far as injections go....i.e. left pec, right delt, right tricep, etc. You should notice at one point that one is getting stronger than the other (not much size difference tho). Don't worry, the discrepancy is easily correctable and you know you've got good stuff if that happens.



thanks man, will do, will post results.


----------



## RowdyBrad

I have begun to work for Man power, so have been procrastinating to find another person to do this test because of the conflict I know have.

Our bro Creekrat has agreed to get a base level before testing and then bloods after. I am sending him the needed materials in the am.


----------



## creekrat

Ok brothers, MP will not get the benefit of the doubt even though they are a sponsor. This will be a true test and whatever the results may be, they will be posted. 

 So are we agreeing that the IGF-1 serum is the test that we need to go with as well as a ghrh/ghrp level for the baseline of running those after the lr3?  GetSome, I do have access to sterile saline.  Would you recomend this over the BW and AA?  

What dosing are y'all wanting to see?  I will see the quantity of the peps and will set it up so that I can have my bloods drawn on Oct 8 so the insurance will pay for it, as My doc will be checking test levels for my trt at the same time.  

This test is not for me or MP per se but for you guys.  Your input is what matters and is what will be used for the regiment of these peptides.


----------



## Lulu66

Good shit man. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rip

I bought 2 different products recently. Is this stuff for real? Both came in the same red capsules. It had all kinds of warnings and disclaimers on a sheet of paper that came with it. Unless I get tested after using it, I wont know. I got the caber and the anastrozole and they both look the same. If the anastrozole is real and safe to take, I'd be happy as hell. I'm gonna try it after I finish my last two pills from another source. 
Anyone have any feedback related to this?


----------



## Mag1234

Bump. Results?


----------



## shenky

also curious


----------



## gymrat827

shenky said:


> also curious



so m i but nobody's going to post em.  

this thread is kinda old.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Is mnpwr still running?


----------



## shenky

Fsuphisig said:


> Is mnpwr still running?



I had never heard of MP before coming to this forum, but check out "best RC site" thread on the PCT section. It seems he did some shady shit and is now out of business, or he's in business but no one trusts him. I forgot which


----------

